# To ALL Members (and lurkers)...  Especially Floridians !!!



## JckDanls 07 (Jul 31, 2022)

Just wanted to remind everybody about the Annual (11th) ''S. Fl. Gathering'' that's' coming up this Winter (think cooler weather) ....

Click the link above and read all about it ...


----------

